# Let's put all our patterns here.



## mama879

For hand spun and weaving.


----------



## Woodstockgranny

Great idea!


----------



## mama879

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/friend-of-the-forest-hood

This was posted. Looks like a easy Pattern and free.


----------



## mama879

Another snood posted earlier.
https://www.allfreeknitting.com/Cowls/Harvest-Bonfire-Cowl-From-Red-Heart


----------



## mama879

A shawl posted already:
https://www.allfreeknitting.com/Cowls/Harvest-Bonfire-Cowl-From-Red-Heart


----------



## gardenpoet

Here is what I am making now using the tapestry yarns I plied: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sideways-striped-superstar-hat. It's not free, but fun to make and I think it really lends itself to handspun yarns, and in low yardage quantities too. As soon as I get mine seamed, I'll post a photo of it.


----------



## sbeth53

gardenpoet said:


> Here is what I am making now using the tapestry yarns I plied: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sideways-striped-superstar-hat. It's not free, but fun to make and I think it really lends itself to handspun yarns, and in low yardage quantities too. As soon as I get mine seamed, I'll post a photo of it.


Wow! Thanks for this link :sm01: Can't wait to see yours finished!


----------



## gardenpoet

sbeth53 said:


> Wow! Thanks for this link :sm01: Can't wait to see yours finished!


Yikes, I got halfway through stitching up the seam and got distracted, starting other projects... Here it is in its present state, still needing to be finished with the seam. This was a digression from my finishing a toddler sweater (seaming again is the bugaboo) and the digression from this was a hemp facecloth, and now doing another facecloth with slipstitch just for fun, etc. And a summer painting class. And selling a house. And ADD.

One thing I learned from this hat project is NOT to practice using my least favorite yarn or colors. I did that here, and now have a hat I am not very fond of. I really do like the pattern, though, and will use it repeatedly, I am sure, especially with any yarns I ever spin (as soon as I get back to spinning). It would also be a great stash buster project.


----------



## desireeross

Any stitchnerd pattern is good with hand spun


----------



## Cdambro

http://www.withwool.com/blog/2016/9/6/free-pattern-show-off-boomerang

I am starting this next. Anysize yarn and appropriate needles and about 200 yards. It looks like a nice pattern for the lumpy bumpy spun yarn. I have a bunch of that. Lol


----------



## mama879

Very nice pattern I like her colors.


----------



## Cdambro

mama879 said:


> Very nice pattern I like her colors.


Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## mama879

This is only free till the 3rd of Aug.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/herzblatt-shawl


----------



## mama879

Here is the picture.


----------



## Cdambro

mama879 said:


> Here is the picture.


Beautiful...thank you.


----------



## wordancer

This was posted earlier this year, I went looking for it and ...
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nebula-medallion-vest
I'm thinking I'll just have to make this with the handspun that is not selling.


----------



## mama879

wordancer said:


> This was posted earlier this year, I went looking for it and ...
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nebula-medallion-vest
> I'm thinking I'll just have to make this with the handspun that is not selling.


Pretty pattern I wish it was for #4 or DK.


----------



## Cdambro

wordancer said:


> This was posted earlier this year, I went looking for it and ...
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nebula-medallion-vest
> I'm thinking I'll just have to make this with the handspun that is not selling.


I love that. It has been in my library waiting for me to give it a try.


----------



## wordancer

mama879 said:


> Pretty pattern I wish it was for #4 or DK.


Mama did you see this?
"However, this pattern will work for any gauge. Included are instructions for knitting the vest to any gauge or size, and estimates for yarn quantity for as small a gauge as worsted weight."

So I'm reading this that pattern can be may for any gauge.
Also a link to her blog post about the vest.
https://osbornfiber.com/2017/04/21/nebula-medallion-vest-pattern/


----------



## liliacraftparty

mama879 said:


> Here is the picture.


This is so beautiful! and that color!!! love it!


----------



## wordancer

Wristicuffs! I found this while browsing ravaley looking for fingerless mitts. Hooh-rah for Knitty spin!

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff16/KSPATTwristicuffs/KSPATTwristicuffs.php


----------



## mama879

wordancer said:


> Wristicuffs! I found this while browsing ravaley looking for fingerless mitts. Hooh-rah for Knitty spin!
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff16/KSPATTwristicuffs/KSPATTwristicuffs.php


Cool pattern and for bulky to. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mama879

Here is the picture.


----------



## wordancer

Thanks for putting the picture, for some reason my tablet has been recently picky about downloading pictures. I really like this pattern especially for that first bulky wonky spin. Also it would be easily adapted for other weights.


----------



## Cdambro

wordancer said:


> Wristicuffs! I found this while browsing ravaley looking for fingerless mitts. Hooh-rah for Knitty spin!
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEff16/KSPATTwristicuffs/KSPATTwristicuffs.php


Love these. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Nanamel14

mama879 said:


> This is only free till the 3rd of Aug.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/herzblatt-shawl


Thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful pics


----------

